# Land for trapping



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a problem with raccoon, muskrat? I am looking for a spot to trap them in weber county, I need the land to be away from the city cause I will be dispatching with a firearm. If you or anyone you know has a problem with them let me know. Thanks


----------

